# Cordless Bandsaw



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

mofos be cray said:


> So, you guys have convinced me, I should have a cordless band saw. I use yellow tools, ( I know, red is better but I'm too invested at this point.) so I'm wondering is it worth the couple hundy extra for the big dewalt band saw or is the small 2 13/16" opening fine?


Depends on what you normally cut. Just think about the last 10 cuts of different material. Would the smaller saw have handled it all?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Even a smallish band saw can roll around conduit so that it cuts it properly -- if you're careful.

Lifting a (cordless) band saw to an over-head position is pretty common for electricians.

I'd go large only if 3" conduit (and up) was a common item for me to cut.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

We got the large red one. That thing goes for weeks and weeks without having to recharge it. I mean on jobs where we are running pipe all day and into the night long days. It is sick.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have a small cordless that's great, and have an eye out for a big corded one. The corded will spend most of it's time at workbench in the shop and come out on those rare occasions I need the bigger tool and can keep for decades without worrying about changing battery systems. I also want one of the chop saw adapters which I think will help with square cuts when you need it to be really square on the first try. 

I am sure the 18V big ones have plenty of power for the job. One of the things I noticed with the 12V, it looked pretty anemic when I pulled the trigger the first time, but as long as it keeps going round and round, it will cut fine. It goes through strut in no time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> Even a smallish band saw can roll around conduit so that it cuts it properly -- if you're careful.


I remember doing this 20 years ago with a classic Milwaukee bandsaw and 4" pipe. But this only works to a point, sometimes not at all.

For example, the M12 bandsaw only works up to 1-1/4" pipe. There is no way to roll around 2" to cut it, the gate is too small and blade recessed too far back..


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have the smaller one and a corded full size one. 

Only had to break out the full size a few times a year, mostly use the sawzall if the small bandsaw won’t get it.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I have a Big Boy -- but I wish I could put it on a diet.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

All of our guys have the 12-volt size. We use corded for bigger pipe. I will for sure get an 18 volt for our upcoming projects. They are all 4" pipe.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have the big m18 saw. I do things every week that the small one wouldn't handle. It works great. After using it for a couple years I handled the M12 for the 1st time. It seemed like it took forever to go through stuff compared to that M18. Battery last a very very long time as well.if I was doing smaller stuff only I would have no problem with m12


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have the mid size Milwaukee one and I'm very happy with it. It's small enough that it's not unwieldy and it doesn't take up too much space, but big enough that it can handle pretty much anything I need to cut. It will cut straight through 2 1/2" EMT, and it's easy to roll 3" or 4" to cut it. I just make my mark all the way around and it's easy to follow and cut straight.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I remember doing this 20 years ago with a classic Milwaukee bandsaw and 4" pipe. But this only works to a point, sometimes not at all.
> 
> For example, the M12 bandsaw only works up to 1-1/4" pipe. There is no way to roll around 2" to cut it, the gate is too small and blade recessed too far back..


I beg to disagree. I have cut 2 inch EMT with my M12 bandsaw. No, I would not do this every day, but it is possible. Just scribe a circumferential line, cut some and roll the pipe. It is not as fast as a "one shot" cut, but saves a trip to the truck.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

varmit said:


> I beg to disagree. I have cut 2 inch EMT with my M12 bandsaw. No, I would not do this every day, but it is possible. Just scribe a circumferential line, cut some and roll the pipe. It is not as fast as a "one shot" cut, but saves a trip to the truck.


I’ll have to try mine again.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Does anyone notice a difference in how square of a cut you get with the 12V bandsaw compared to the 18V?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Even a smallish band saw can roll around conduit so that it cuts it properly -- if you're careful.
> 
> Lifting a (cordless) band saw to an over-head position is pretty common for electricians.
> 
> I'd go large only if 3" conduit (and up) was a common item for me to cut.


If you are cutting that much 3+ inch conduit just use corded.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I have the mid size Milwaukee one and I'm very happy with it. It's small enough that it's not unwieldy and it doesn't take up too much space, but big enough that it can handle pretty much anything I need to cut. It will cut straight through 2 1/2" EMT, and it's easy to roll 3" or 4" to cut it. I just make my mark all the way around and it's easy to follow and cut straight.


Cordless or corded?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have the big m18 saw. I do things every week that the small one wouldn't handle. It works great. After using it for a couple years I handled the M12 for the 1st time. It seemed like it took forever to go through stuff compared to that M18. Battery last a very very long time as well.if I was doing smaller stuff only I would have no problem with m12



Used three different brands on a job a while back and I thought the M12 was faster than the 18V Makita and DeWalt. Didn't have an M18 on the jobs to compare.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The M12 is super handy and made to be used on the go, one-handed to make quick cuts. The quickness from the ease-of-use cancels out the extra second or two it might take to finish a cut compared to the bigger bandsaws.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The M12 is super handy and made to be used on the go, one-handed to make quick cuts. The quickness from the ease-of-use cancels out the extra second or two it might take to finish a cut compared to the bigger bandsaws.



Fantastically sized saw.

Working on catwalks with hangers everywhere it was great having everything needed in a bucket moving around cordlessly.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

splatz said:


> Does anyone notice a difference in how square of a cut you get with the 12V bandsaw compared to the 18V?


It is a little more difficult to see where you are cutting with the M12, especially on strut. The trick is to "eyeball" the blade vertically while cutting. If I have much strut to cut, the carded bandsaw comes out.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

varmit said:


> It is a little more difficult to see where you are cutting with the M12, especially on strut. The trick is to "eyeball" the blade vertically while cutting. If I have much strut to cut, the carded bandsaw comes out.


Hell, if you have a lot of strut to cut you are best off using one of those metal cutting chopsaws like the carpenters use for their steel framing. They cost like $200, they cut super fast, square, and clean. And you can cut a bunch of strut at once making it even faster.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Hell, if you have a lot of strut to cut you are best off using one of those metal cutting chopsaws like the carpenters use for their steel framing. They cost like $200, they cut super fast, square, and clean. And you can cut a bunch of strut at once making it even faster.


Yep, a chop saw would work on new work, but I usually am working in existing, operating plants. Throwing sparks all around potentially flammable materials would be a bad idea.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cordless or corded?


Cordless. It's called the M18 compact band saw (the M12 is the sub-compact). I used it today to cut 4 conductor 750 kcmil ACWU, just barely fit. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

splatz said:


> Does anyone notice a difference in how square of a cut you get with the 12V bandsaw compared to the 18V?


I can't speak to that, but I will say that when I first got my M18 compact, I bought a 24 tpi blade. Very slow to cut, and the blade liked to wander, it wouldn't stay square no matter how hard you tried. Now I only buy 18 tpi. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

B-Nabs said:


> I can't speak to that, but I will say that when I first got my M18 compact, I bought a 24 tpi blade. Very slow to cut, and the blade liked to wander, it wouldn't stay square no matter how hard you tried. Now I only buy 18 tpi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


I have to agree the 24 TPI blade was way to slow. I went to the 18 TPI milwaukee blade and it made a big difference. For the last 2 years I have been using a 10-14 TPI blade made by Starrett. Says it is for 1/4" to 1/2" steel, stainless steel, brass, PVC, wood, bronze. It really works well and last much longer than the Milwaukee blades. I get them from McMaster https://www.mcmaster.com/4051a12


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Cordless. It's called the M18 compact band saw (the M12 is the sub-compact). I used it today to cut 4 conductor 750 kcmil ACWU, just barely fit.


Oh I wasn't aware of that one, thanks!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have to agree the 24 TPI blade was way to slow. I went to the 18 TPI milwaukee blade and it made a big difference. For the last 2 years I have been using a 10-14 TPI blade made by Starrett. Says it is for 1/4" to 1/2" steel, stainless steel, brass, PVC, wood, bronze. It really works well and last much longer than the Milwaukee blades. I get them from McMaster https://www.mcmaster.com/4051a12



What kind of cut do you get on conduit.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What kind of cut do you get on conduit.


 About the same as using an 18 TPI blade. They also sell Starrett 18 TPI blades through McMaster (they dont say the brand on the site) and they last much longer than the Milwaukee blades as well.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I have to agree the 24 TPI blade was way to slow. I went to the 18 TPI milwaukee blade and it made a big difference. For the last 2 years I have been using a 10-14 TPI blade made by Starrett. Says it is for 1/4" to 1/2" steel, stainless steel, brass, PVC, wood, bronze. It really works well and last much longer than the Milwaukee blades. I get them from McMaster https://www.mcmaster.com/4051a12


I use the 14/18 TPI made by Millwaukee. i'll have to try the Starrett one's.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Update: I bought dewalt's compact bandsaw. I ****ed up guys, I should have bought that thing years ago. Definitely a must have tool.


----------



## ShltAbyss (Mar 10, 2018)

definitely


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

ShltAbyss said:


> definitely


Best user name by far on this forum......


So,,,,,, when are you going to post something electrical?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> We got the large red one. That thing goes for weeks and weeks without having to recharge it. I mean on jobs where we are running pipe all day and into the night long days. It is sick.


You are lucky Obama was such an influence on battery technology


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've used the mid sized dewalt at demos and it seems like a good saw, haven't used their big cordless. I know our big cordless milwukee's out cut their corded versions though.


----------



## ShltAbyss (Mar 10, 2018)

macmikeman said:


> Best user name by far on this forum......
> 
> 
> So,,,,,, when are you going to post something electrical?


It means deep stuff Ricky you wouldn't understand...

I'll chime in when I need to steal power for my dope trailer


----------



## mjs2020 (May 31, 2020)

the m18 fuel is my next purchase. currently have the non fuel and its pretty good.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

varmit said:


> I beg to disagree. I have cut 2 inch EMT with my M12 bandsaw. No, I would not do this every day, but it is possible. Just scribe a circumferential line, cut some and roll the pipe. It is not as fast as a "one shot" cut, but saves a trip to the truck.


BBN guys know all the tricks! :thumbup::wink:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I own a 20 volt compact De Walt bandsaw and the company I work for has a Milwaukee midsize bandsaw.
Which is the better saw I cannot say but for me the ergonomics of the De Walt are much better. I had my De Walt on a job and I loaned it to a tinsmith he also felt the the De Walt was easier to use.
From a performance point of view I would say that both saws are equal.

Here recently I have been watching a lot De Walt vs Milwaukee tests and the conclusions the presenters when the tests are finished the presenters say that overall most of the tools are equal.

LC


----------

